# BootManager setup



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

This question is for *D2 users*. What is your BootManager setup? Right now I'm using CM9 and Beans' Galnet MIUI ICS. I've tried just about every scenario I can think of, and I can only get the phone ROM to boot. I've tried using both of them as bases and installing the other as zips plus restoring a nandroid. The only thing I haven't tried is installing a clean zip of MIUI because I want to keep my data.

I heard someone is using CM7 as a base but I don't really have any interest in using it. Any other setups that work?


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have CM7 as a base with CM9 and MIUI ICS on the SD card. Both boot fine. A few weeks ago, I had tried restoring a nandroid backup and it didn't boot well. I would suggest trying clean installs for the SD card.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

I have cm9 as my phone rom. Stock gb in slot one, cm7 in slot 2 and miui in slot 4. I installed all through cwr and made a nandroid of each. Then I installed the nandroid's into boot manager. I did have miui as the phone rom but when i installed cm9 it selected that spot instead of slot 3. I havn't figured that one out yet but all are booting fine now and run great.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

What is your SD card rate set at? Default is 128k, which is WAY too slow to run a rom off it. I set mine to 1024 or 2048 and can run roms, albeit choppy, off the card.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> I have cm9 as my phone rom. Stock gb in slot one, cm7 in slot 2 and miui in slot 4. I installed all through cwr and made a nandroid of each. Then I installed the nandroid's into boot manager. I did have miui as the phone rom but when i installed cm9 it selected that spot instead of slot 3. I havn't figured that one out yet but all are booting fine now and run great.


That's exactly what I did with MIUI when I had CM9 as the base ROM. Only difference is I installed it to slot 1. Strange...


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

My SD card is set at 2048. I just installed a new 32gb SD card and everything boots and runs smooth. With my old 8gb SD card everything ran slow.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> My SD card is set at 2048. I just installed a new 32gb SD card and everything boots and runs smooth. With my old 8gb SD card everything ran slow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Which CM9 are you using? Is it one of Beans' builds from here?


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Pandemic187 said:


> Which CM9 are you using? Is it one of Beans' builds from here?


I'm using angels cm9 build. It runs well so far but is touchy with boot manager. Sometimes I'm unable to boot to another rom with boot manager when I'm booted into cm9. I boot into recovery and just select the rom in boot manager I want and it works great.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

sabresfan said:


> I'm using angels cm9 build. It runs well so far but is touchy with boot manager. Sometimes I'm unable to boot to another rom with boot manager when I'm booted into cm9. I boot into recovery and just select the rom in boot manager I want and it works great.


Oops, Angel's is what I meant. Well then this is weird. What do you mean by you "boot into recovery and select the rom in boot manager" that you want? You boot a ROM from recovery? Just not sure what you mean.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, the class of SD card is most important. You really have to have a class 4 SD card or higher to run roms. The d2 and d2g should have come with a class 4, but check yours. If you change the rate to 2000 on a class 2, it may burn out the card.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

Pandemic187 said:


> Oops, Angel's is what I meant. Well then this is weird. What do you mean by you "boot into recovery and select the rom in boot manager" that you want? You boot a ROM from recovery? Just not sure what you mean.


When in cwr look under install zip from sd card. Then choose zip from sd card. Select boot manager from the list and you should see phone rom, rom1, rom 2, rom 3 and rom 4. Select the rom you want and select update.zip and yes install update.zip. The install is quick and then just select reboot and it will reboot into the rom you just selected.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> Well, the class of SD card is most important. You really have to have a class 4 SD card or higher to run roms. The d2 and d2g should have come with a class 4, but check yours. If you change the rate to 2000 on a class 2, it may burn out the card.


I think it's class 2 because there is a little 2 inside a box on the front of the card. Is there any other way to check that?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you see a 2 on the card, that definitely means you have a class 2. I will tell you from experience you can't use class 2's with BM... they're too slow. The D1 came with a class 2, but D2 and newer _should_ have class 4, which works, as long as you jack up the read rate like you have.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> If you see a 2 on the card, that definitely means you have a class 2. I will tell you from experience you can't use class 2's with BM... they're too slow. The D1 came with a class 2, but D2 and newer _should_ have class 4, which works, as long as you jack up the read rate like you have.


Maybe I will pick up a new SD card...would class 10 be best?


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard from others that anything above an 8 won't work well, so I'd get a 4 or 8. 4 seems to be the standard with phones lately.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

After lots and lots of tries, I got something to boot from slot 1. Apparently it was my MIUI nandroid backup that was causing issues because I was able to boot once I decided to go with a clean install of MIUI. I hate losing my data, but it is working now.

Also, even though I'm using my class 2 card, the speed seems okay. I have my booster set to 1024.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, miui runs good off the card, but Liberty is a slug, which is a shame... I love that rom.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nhra1ss (Feb 2, 2012)

After having this app for a few weeks and multiple tries, I finally had success tonight. Previously I had Steel Droid 10 as phone rom and Galnet as rom 1. I also had VorteX as a rom and had it opened once. But I love MIUI and wanted it as my main phone rom. Finally succeeded tonight, but not with Galnet.

Presently I have MIUI ICS 2012.3.12 as my phone rom and all set up.
In rom 1, I have Steel Droid 10 and mostly setup as I like ( still work in progress.

I can switch between these 2 with no problems. I put VorteX RCD2 in slot 2, but haven't been able to get past the boot animation screen. After a while, it will go into CWR and I can't seem to get VorteX to load.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

nhra1ss said:


> After having this app for a few weeks and multiple tries, I finally had success tonight. Previously I had Steel Droid 10 as phone rom and Galnet as rom 1. I also had VorteX as a rom and had it opened once. But I love MIUI and wanted it as my main phone rom. Finally succeeded tonight, but not with Galnet.
> 
> Presently I have MIUI ICS 2012.3.12 as my phone rom and all set up.
> In rom 1, I have Steel Droid 10 and mostly setup as I like ( still work in progress.
> ...


I have the same problem with vortex. It shows it's cool start up screen, vortex flashes on the screen then the phone either reboots or goes into cwr. I replaced it with liquid smooth and it runs great.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like Vortex is the problem, because I've run various roms in all SD slots with no issues.


----------



## nhra1ss (Feb 2, 2012)

sabresfan said:


> Sounds like Vortex is the problem, because I've run various roms in all SD slots with no issues.


Yea I liked the boot screen, but mostly I thought the app drawer was cool in how it looked like it was rolling around. If only I could find a drawer app like that to put in my MIUI, hmmmm?


----------

